# Another Craigslist scammer



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

These guys should give up.

http://northmiss.craigslist.org/grd/1592879518.html

I sent him this email.

<style></style>I'm interested in purchasing the tractor you have for sale on craigslist. Please give me contact information.

His reply to me:

<style><!-- .hmmessage P { margin:0px; padding:0px } body.hmmessage { font-size: 10pt; font-family:Verdana } --></style>Good evening,

I am the owner of the 2003 Kubota BX23 Tractor. The tractor is in excellent condition with only 554 hours on it. The tractor comes with all attachments shown in pictures ( Loader, 60" Belly Mower, Backhoe ). The price for the tractor and attachments is $3,100 US with shipping and handling included in price. The tractor is located in Reno, NV and will be shipped from here through uShip and it will take around 3-4 working days. The transaction will be done through eBay for our own protection and you have 15 days to inspect the tractor upon arrival with no obligation to buy. Please let me know if you have any more questions about the tractor and I will answer with pleasure. I am looking forward to close this deal with you.

Drive: *4WD
*Cylinders: *3*
Fuel: *Diesel*
Engine HP: *23*
Transmission: *Hydrostatic*
Serial Number: *61457*
Max Dig Depth: *Less than 8'*
Operating Weight: *Under 3,000 lbs*
Mid and Rear PTO

Many thanks,
Martin Powell


My reply to him. 

<style>.hmmessage P { PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px } BODY.hmmessage { FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana } </style>I'll tell you what I'll do. Since you are located in Corinth Mississippi and I am located in Tupelo, have it shipped to you, I'll come by your house and give you $3,200 cash money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hate **** like that... I been runnin into it a bunch lately trying to sell my car. Thank goodness I sold it last week & don't have to worry w/ it anymore.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

what did he say about that?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No reply yet. I'd be willing to bet I never hear from him again.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah probably not.


----------

